# Savage Arms Mark II FSS .22LR S/S Bolt action



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Has any one of you guy's or girl's own or ahve shot a Savage Arms Mark II FSS .22LR S/S Bolt action rifle?
If so what are they like and can a telescopic sight be added easily or do they have to be drilled and tapped?
Thanks in advance for you help.


----------

